# '05 X3 Dice Silverline Issues



## krik011 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello All,

I purchased a Dice Silverline kit for my 32 GB iTouch and '05 X3. Everything went VERY easy with the install and couldn't be happier. Now my questions/issues here could be because of my ignorance or just plain not reading something but here I go.

I am starting to listen to a lot of classical, I can REALLY hear a distracting crackling noise anyone else have this? Sounds almost like the iPod's hard drive accessing... I mean I have the cable coiled up underneath my center console, it's not like it is running through the whole car around other wires.

Secondly, when making EQ adjustments the screen keeps kicking over to the current song playing. It seems as though this happens when it starts scrolling the Artist/Song, gets pretty annoying when you try to adjust the Bass or Treble and it keeps bumping you out. Also, does this when accessing my Address book of my phone via Bluetooth.

Thirdly, is there anyway to start the iPod playing without starting your playlist on the iPod itself and replugging it in? It works fine as long as you never unplug or use your iPod elsewhere.

Any help or suggestions to these issues would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

krik011 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I purchased a Dice Silverline kit for my 32 GB iTouch and '05 X3. Everything went VERY easy with the install and couldn't be happier. Now my questions/issues here could be because of my ignorance or just plain not reading something but here I go.
> 
> ...


Answered in DICE SILVERLINE Q/A thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3184432&posted=1#post3184432


----------

